# Rescued Poodle



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank goodness for Angels like you!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Poor little thing; glad you have her and hope she has some very good years left with you.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

So glad you rescued little Juni.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

love_my_poodle said:


> I LOVE THIS little dog. I'm crying about her right now and I feel like I have ranted a bit and I know I have missed some stuff I wanted to stay, but my main point is that even if I would have had to put her to sleep it would have been better than the crappy life she lived for 2 1/2 years.


I used to manage a humane society and we OFTEN said... "There are MUCH worse things than euthanasia" when people would criticize the shelter for putting an animal down - no animal should EVER be allowed to suffer!

You are Juni's angel!! God bless and please share her journey from neglected waif to happy, healthy family member!!!

Barb


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Good job for rescuing her! Hope you can get her health and everything else under control!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I hope that with your vet's help, you are able to help her become the healthiest, happiest little dog she can possibly be. Nothing can bring back the lost years, but in your care I an sure she will slowly blossom, and reward you a hundredfold.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I used to be shocked by how some people treat animals. Sadly, I'm no longer surprised. 

Thank you for rescuing this little girl and taking her in despite her obvious challenges. She's so lucky you found her and I'm sure she'll bring you many years of joy. I've had three rescues with advanced periodontal disease (mouths smelled like decomp), and the difference post-surgery was amazing in all three cases. They became new dogs overnight so I'm sure your little girl will shine once those teeth are removed. Dogs seem to know when they've been "saved" and they repay you tenfold. 

Please post some pics once she's settled in. I'm a black poodle fanatic!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Thank you so much for taking in this dog. I am sure she will feel better once her teeth are gone & she is healthy again. I groom many toothless dogs & they are just fine. I am sure her mouth hurts & once the pain is gone she will let you get at her muzzle. You might want the vet to shave her muzzle while she is asleep while getting her teeth done. Also, check nails & if very long have the vet take them short, short under sedation as well. Little Juni will bounce back really fast, she is so yound she has plenty of years ahead of her. 
Where in NC do you live. I am on the East coast between Jacksonville & Wilmington.


----------



## love_my_poodle (Oct 4, 2011)

*Thank you*

Thank you all for your blessing and reassuring me that she can and WILL live a good life. I can already tell she is much happier than the first few days I had her. 

There are much worse things than having a dog put to sleep and I know if she had stayed where she was she would have slowly wasted away to nothing and died a slow, lonely death. Yes, that is absolutely much worse.

This little dog follows me around everywhere. If I move to just step over to the chair to grab a sweater or something, she's right there. It's amazing how she knows that I'm her human now. And she has become comfortable with Lucy and my cats. She has started playing a bit... I even got her to fetch a stuffed toy! That really excited me!

My husband and I have shaved her, but we didn't want to stress her to much, so he shaved her back and I did everything else with blunt scissors. She laid right there and slept through it. My other poodle hates the sounds of the scissors, so she'd never lay there like that. i was also surprised that she slept through getting her nails clipped. She still has her dew claws, so I'm not sure she even went to the vet as a new pup, but she let me trim them, too. 

I do wish I had taken a pic of her as soon as she came home to show you all what a mess she was. She still looks a mess with her face, but we managed to clip it down a little bit and I have pics of her after that and after we shaved her down. I'll wait a bit to post them so I can put them all up at once. So yeah, look for pics the first week in Feb. after her tooth surgery.

Again, thank you all! I feel so much better after hearing from y'all!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

11 Years ago I took in a little shih tuz that was living in a backyard mud hole with 2 adult dobe's... he was so matted that the groomer cut his skin in 2 places trying to clip him. He had ear, eye and tooth infections, thin and yes, worms . He was not the least bit cute, never been held and did not like it! I was trying to get him to play and he bit me... but he got over all of that! He is now a very cute,healthy ,15 year old lap dog. Thanks for giving this little angel a chance at life. P. S. I only have female dogs... so of course when talking to the owner, He was a female...lol


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

love_my_poodle said:


> On January 12 I was told of a little poodle that needed a new home. I jumped at the chance. I had a really long conversation on the phone with the man and everything seemed fine. On January 13 I talked with him more and around 9 pm I went to pick her up. From the get go I could tell he had lied about her. About the only truth he told was that she had lived in a barn for 2 1/2 years. No matter what her condition, though, I knew I was going to take her. I didn't even look at her when I picked her up. I had her tucked in my coat, because she was so cold. I get her home and she is so thin. Her hair was out of control. I could only see the tip of her nose. Her breath... OMG, way out of control. She wouldn't let me touch her face and before I even got a peek in her mouth I knew her teeth were way messed up. I took her to the vet and she has to have all her teeth removed. Well, her canines are in mostly good health, so she gets to keep them so her tongue doesn't hang out, but it's so sad that this little dog is so young and already has to lose her teeth. She goes in for her surgery on Feb. 2, because she has to do a long round of antibiotics. Her weight is low, but that's due to her not being able to eat the big chunk food that man fed her. and she did have hook worms, but she got dewormer and she go updated on her other shots. I cannot stress how mad I am that someone did this to a tiny, little, loving being! She is so sweet. I can tell that she wants to be smart, but just never had a chance to live up to her potential in the crap hole she in. Ohhhh, yeah, I forgot to tell you that the man got her to breed, but since she never got pregnant I assume he wanted to toss her aside, because she wasn't make him any money. I LOVE THIS little dog. I'm crying about her right now and I feel like I have ranted a bit and I know I have missed some stuff I wanted to stay, but my main point is that even if I would have had to put her to sleep it would have been better than the crappy life she lived for 2 1/2 years. The vet assures me that once her mouth is fixed than she should live a long, healthy life! Who is this little angel? Her name is Juniper Ann aka Juni! She's a thin, black toy poodle! She's great! I love her so much!


OMG! I'm sitting here at work crying. THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU for rescuing her!


----------



## love_my_poodle (Oct 4, 2011)

*A quick update on Juni*

Juni is adjusting very well. She is about 95% potty trained. She only has an accident if I forget to take her out before her breakfast and is already responding to let's go, jump and sit. She when even speak about 75% of the time when we tell her to do so. 

Her teeth... I can hardly wait til her vet visit to get all that nasty mess out of her mouth. Her breath has improved a bit after her round of antibiotics. And apparently the swelling of her gums was the only thing keeping some of her teeth in, as two have just fallen right out of her mouth. Yup, on Wednesday morning I saw her paw her cheek and heard the first hit the kitchen floor. And the second came out about 6 hours ago. Shoot, by the time Thursday gets here she may not have many teeth left to pull! I was also very excited to see her try to eat a chicken jerky dog treat. She tried to chew it, but it's jerky, so I know it's a bit tough, but she did really enjoy licking it... A LOT! She has also taken quite an interest in a stuffed quail toy with a squeaker. 

It's amazing to literally see the transformation in just this couple of weeks!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

If she is this much better already, she will be a new dog once the pain in her mouth is sorted. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Onyx11 (Jan 8, 2012)

What a wonderful person you are!! I can't wait to see pictures of you new baby she is going to have a great life w you


----------



## love_my_poodle (Oct 4, 2011)

*Pics*

I put up a few pics in album "Juni".


----------



## love_my_poodle (Oct 4, 2011)

*Juni had her teeth extracted*

Little Juni had her mouth fixed a week ago! A little later than we had planned, but an auto repair came up unexpectedly. The vet left her canine teeth, but everything else is gone! There were only 15 teeth to pull. Now, if she lost 2 at home, got 15 pulled and has her 4 canines then that means poor Junebug lost half her adult teeth between a year-ish and 3 1/2 years by them coming out on their own! That man cannot tell me for one second that he thought she was healthy! And ALL the bad breath is gone. She really wanted to give me sugar on the chin and now she can give all she wants! 

She went through everything very well. Took her in at about 8:30 am, picked her up at 5 pm and she was still really drowsy. Had to run to get her some chicken about 8 pm, so I left my daughter sitting on the couch holding her and when I got back less than 15 minutes later she was up and about. She played with Lucy and took naps til around 2:30 am when we finally settled in on the couch. Around 5 am the woke up and scream twice and it scared me to death! I jumped up and she got sick and threw up on the floor a little bit. I think she over did it and ate a little much to be coming out off the anesthetic. I sat and held her for an hour and she finally started snoring up a storm. She left my lap and found her favorite spot on the couch and slept right through til 9 am. The vet assured me that was the reason she got sick.

She has been able to eat some dry dog food. I moisten it most often, but she'll snag a few dry pieces a few times a day. And she ate about a third of a chicken jerky dog treat a couple days after her surgery! She eve snags a few pieces of cat food every now and again, too. 

Bless her little heart, she has been through a lot, but she knows she's home. She knows she's here for life!

About to post pics of the yucky teeth in my album "Juni".


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

It is amazing after living in that hellhole that she kept her sweet personality. You are an angel. It must be a great feeling looking at your sweet girl knowing that you saved her.


----------



## babysdaddy (Feb 6, 2011)

A thread with two great stories, one about a rescue named Juni and the other about a generous loving person helping a dog in need.

Fantastic!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Juni is adorable, bless you!


----------



## Annie and me (Jun 30, 2011)

God Bless you!


----------

